
Entry Level Ruby Developer Guide 2016 – How to Start a Rails Career from Zero - LouisRoR
https://medium.com/@louisror/entry-level-ruby-developer-guide-2016-how-to-start-a-rails-career-from-zero-1e5d1d6600ca#.d69e6omqp
======
LouisRoR
Hello, I've been writing a lot over December due to work being fairly relaxed.
Any feedback on this is most appreciated and I'm happy to ammend & add any
additions that people think are relevant.

